# Used Carburator



## David Hudson (Sep 7, 2013)

I need a used carb for Craftsman Bushwacker (brush saw)
Where do I start looking

Thanks


----------



## AVB (Sep 8, 2013)

David Hudson said:


> I need a used carb for Craftsman Bushwacker (brush saw)
> Where do I start looking
> 
> Thanks



Post the model of the Craftsman and I see if I can find the part of the carburetor. If you have old carburetor off then the make and model of the carburetor would be help too. Examples of carburetor numbers Zama C1U-W32A or Walbro WT-76A. Depending the age of the equipment the carburetor can be hard to find. Some new carburetor are just about as cheap as an used one or carburetor kit.


----------



## David Hudson (Sep 9, 2013)

*Crafstman Brushwacker*



AVB said:


> Post the model of the Craftsman and I see if I can find the part of the carburetor. If you have old carburetor off then the make and model of the carburetor would be help too. Examples of carburetor numbers Zama C1U-W32A or Walbro WT-76A. Depending the age of the equipment the carburetor can be hard to find. Some new carburetor are just about as cheap as an used one or carburetor kit.



Thanks so much!

Model #636796233 Craftsman Sears brushwacker


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 9, 2013)

If this is the correct carb, Ya aint gonna like the prices.
SUBARU ROBIN 540-60370-00 CARBURETOR

This one was already sold but it looked like a good set of pictures to identify from.
New Mikuni Carburetor Part 5406037000 | eBay


----------



## AVB (Sep 9, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> If this is the correct carb, Ya aint gonna like the prices.
> SUBARU ROBIN 540-60370-00 CARBURETOR
> 
> This one was already sold but it looked like a good set of pictures to identify from.
> New Mikuni Carburetor Part 5406037000 | eBay



I have found that even Robin parts are expensive. Good thing that I don't get many in the shop to repair. I probably would not have a roof left.


----------



## David Hudson (Sep 9, 2013)

*Carb*



AVB said:


> I have found that even Robin parts are expensive. Good thing that I don't get many in the shop to repair. I probably would not have a roof left.



It is a Mukini carb....


----------

